# Removing scratches



## #1twin (Jan 10, 2007)

I recently dug a nice 9" aqua SCOTT'S EMULSION with LIME and SODA. The problem arose when I started scratching at the rust spots with my digging tool
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 I can be a real "dummy " sometimes. What is the best way to attempt getting the scrathes out? Someone suggested steel wool. Will that not scratch it too?  Thanks for any help.
 Marvin "the mole"


----------



## bottlebuddy (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello Marvin, 
 You can use steel wool to remove scratches, however, be sure to use a very fine grit. I usually use a 4 ott, the same as they use for cleaning the outside of gun barrels, it does a nice job and leaves a nice shine. It is also great for removing rust from the outside of bottles, try it, I think you will be pleased with the results. I hope this info helped you out. Good Digging.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 10, 2007)

Marvin, Marvin, Marvin......It is best to dig only mint bottles, then you wont have those problems. T tells me that you have you area looking like the Grand Canyon.  [sm=lol.gif]

 Good luck diggin and find some gooduns.


----------



## #1twin (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you Gentlemen for the reply and advice. I appreciate the detailed suggestion from bottlebuddy especially.
 Well Warren, it may not look like the Grand Canyon but the construction delivery trucks keep finding soft spots where SOMEONE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 has been digging. T told me what you deciferred the area to be, a "house of ill repewt"? Did he tell you I struck Gold? [][] I dug up an upper section of dentures with a gold tooth. [] It's a fine smile[][] LOL . I found lots of milk glass Nadinola Creme boxes, a Hostetter's Stomach Bitters, aqua cone inks, medicine's and local soda's. The Gulfport SS Coke, a cheese crock from Wisconsin, and a Corso& Cefalu Bottling works from Biloxi are my favorite's so far. 
 I got me one of them thar digital camera HP critters for Christmas, now I just need to decifer how to hook it up and how to use it[]  Thanks to all,  Marvin  "the mole"


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 12, 2007)

Is there a commercial name for the 4 ott paper?  Is it available at a hardware store, Wal mart, etc?  Or do I need to go to a gun store.  Its not sandpaper is it?  Just looking to try some new techniques.
 Ben


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 14, 2007)

bump


----------



## adshepard (Jan 14, 2007)

*RE: Removing scratches - 4 ott = #0000 steel wool*

It's steel wool - #0000.  It does work on minor scratches but you would work forever on a deep one.  I used the #0000 steeel wool on a nice pharmacy bottle from Eastport, ME dating around 1890 and it took out the scratches very well after a lot of rubbing.  If the glass is "soft" I might be a bit careful though.

 Alan


----------

